# Cooking



## Skroy (Apr 9, 2011)

I thought the "Miscellaneous Discussion" section could use a new thread, so here's one I could not stumble upon 10 pages within the section:

It's a simple question I ask: are you able to cook a decent dish for yourself? Your entire family? Or are you the master of putting-things-inside-a-microwave-or-oven? Maybe perhaps you have mastered the art of flipping burgers on the grill? And furthermore, what kind of dishes have you created? 

As for me, I can cook decently for myself plus my family, although they never seem pleased with the way I cook food. Some dishes I made include curry, fettuccine alfredo, beef stew, fish in tempura, pork chops, and rice pudding!

If you want, go ahead and share some recipes with the rest of the community! :D


----------



## Phantom (Apr 9, 2011)

I cook, but I also am a mircrowave guru. I used to cook dinner for my parents when they were coming home late.


----------



## Furiianda (Apr 9, 2011)

I don't really like it or do it often, but I know a few things. When I do cook, well, it's usually just helping someone else with a larger meal rather than actually cooking myself.
Best I can do on my own is probably pancakes. Not a good improvisational cook or anything (would prefer to follow a recipe from some person with better taste).


----------



## Not Meowth (Apr 9, 2011)

I just made cookies 8D
Well actually a cookie because however small or thin I try to make them they just melt and swell into one giant megacookie but at least the oven didn't decide to randomly burn half of them this time


----------



## Squornshellous Beta (Apr 9, 2011)

I remember one time I was making scones, and then in the oven, they all blorped into one big blob of scone, which I ate and it was delicious.

I can cook a bit - the ones I remember cooking off the top of my head are bread, scones, curry, cake, and noodles. I prefer to make easier-to-cook things than things that you cook from nothing.


----------



## Harlequin (Apr 9, 2011)

I can cook. I regularly cook for myself and I could cook for others, too. I typically make some kind of pasta sauce and eat it with chicken, although I also make burgers, chilli con carne, spaghetti bolognese... I made a great chicken stew the other day. 

Sometimes I bake.


----------



## Tailsy (Apr 9, 2011)

My vagina enables me to have super cookery powers.

Obviously.


----------



## Green (Apr 9, 2011)

I want to learn how to cook so I don't have to live on freezer waffles and pizza pockets my whole life.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Apr 9, 2011)

I can cook, however, I'm best at cookies, cakes and candy.


----------



## Tarvos (Apr 9, 2011)

I can cook and I've been able to cook since I was about 13. As for what I cook... well...

I usually boil or wok vegetables. I'm also able to cut most open and remove the non-edible parts if they're fresh (for example when you have haricot verts you need to cut off the ends, you can't eat those). I'm able to cook most easy meats, but I could probably also do a good steak. I can peel potatoes and boil them or mash them, but I'm a slow peeler so I prefer to buy already sliced potatoes that you can subsequently fry.

I make lots of different sauces depending on what I'm cooking that night but I've done pretty much every form of pasta, sauces with rice, curry, you name it. I also improvised a Thai curry when on holiday in Greece. It worked out extremely neatly. 

I'm best at various pasta+rice and wok dishes, though. Although I have no trouble trying pretty much anything once.

I don't use raw tomatoes though, fucking terrible. Like every cook I hate cutting up opinions. I don't make fish that often either, and I can't prepare lobster or shrimp or the like. Not a fan of seafood.


----------



## Zeph (Apr 9, 2011)

I need to learn to cook soon/within the next year or so; I'd rather not spend my four university years living on microwave meals and frozen pizza...


----------



## Squornshellous Beta (Apr 9, 2011)

Chips! Chips are another thing I can make. I tend to make curry sauce for them, because YUM CURRY SAUCE.


----------



## Tarvos (Apr 9, 2011)

Zephyrous Castform said:


> I need to learn to cook soon/within the next year or so; I'd rather not spend my four university years living on microwave meals and frozen pizza...


I'm terrible with practical things. Cooking is pretty easy, you should be able to do it :)


----------



## Koori Renchuu (Apr 9, 2011)

I can make many different dishes.  I just need to follow the recipe, add a few spices to taste, and eat.  I'm not as bad as Raine from ToS when I experiment with the spices though.


----------



## Aobaru (Apr 9, 2011)

surskitty said:


> My vagina enables me to have super cookery powers.
> 
> Obviously.


My penis enables me to cook better than you.

I love cooking, especially since I'm a vegetarian and have to make everything myself. Cooking kind of came out of necessity. 

I like making whole wheat spaghetti~ With homemade sauce~


----------



## Squornshellous Beta (Apr 9, 2011)

Aobaru said:


> especially since I'm a vegetarian


Whoo another vegetarian! Whoo!

I can also chuck things in the oven and bake them, but that doesn't really count. And uh sometimes I boil potatoes.


----------



## Tailsy (Apr 9, 2011)

Aobaru said:


> My penis enables me to cook better than you.
> 
> I love cooking, especially since I'm a vegetarian and have to make everything myself. Cooking kind of came out of necessity.
> 
> I like making whole wheat spaghetti~ With homemade sauce~


But how does your penis hold a spoon?


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Apr 9, 2011)

I can cook spaghetti, and a few other things. I'm not sure about cooking meat, I tried once and it was undercooked and no one ate it. BUT I can follow recipes/directions on food containers really well. I have about a 5% failure rate with those kind of things.


----------



## Aobaru (Apr 9, 2011)

surskitty said:


> But how does your penis hold a spoon?


But can you use your vagina as a knife? Hah. Didn't think so.


----------



## Tailsy (Apr 10, 2011)

Aobaru said:


> But can you use your vagina as a knife? Hah. Didn't think so.


Don't underestimate the powers of my genitalia.


----------



## shy ♡ (Apr 10, 2011)

I cook whatever my mom has already cooked and then frozen. :D 

Naw, but seriously, I am not interested in cookery at all. Simple foods are just as tasty imo and I am a simply person when it comes to... taste-buds... as long as there's no meat or what-not, I'm good. Like, p/b sandwich, yay! Awesome. That's all I need, so why bother cooking?


----------



## Tarvos (Apr 10, 2011)

Because freshly prepared food has a lot more nutrients. :)


----------



## shy ♡ (Apr 10, 2011)

Eh, I eat a lot of fruits/veggies! Makes up for the rest of the crap I eat. :p


----------



## Automata heart (Apr 10, 2011)

i cook pretty well. mostly stuff that's fast to make and easy to eat.  most stuff i cook ends up tasting pretty good.


----------



## Noctowl (Apr 10, 2011)

I could cook if I was given a book to help me. But other than that I am only good at making cakes.

I suppose its lucky my boyfriend can cook. :3


----------



## Superbird (Apr 10, 2011)

I can follow a recipe. If someone gives me a recipe and tells me to follow it, I can do that. However, I cannot improvise.


----------



## War & Thunder (Apr 11, 2011)

Im good at cooking, I cook myself breakfast mostly every day before I head off to school, and sometimes I cook dinner.


----------



## Torronto (Apr 11, 2011)

Nope, not a cook at all. I can make a sandwich, though C:


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Apr 11, 2011)

I could make just about anything, given decent instructions and proper ingredients. But mostly I make sammiches and other microwaved goodies.


----------



## Cap'n Sofa (Apr 11, 2011)

I am an adequate cook, able to make fairly simple things like smoothies and pasta. I am an expert at pancakes--my dad taught me those when I was what, three? I won't have anything to do with meat, though. Tastes like piss and unnerves me in raw form.

There is some hope for me becoming a better cook as both of my parents are excellent cooks, especially my mom. She makes particularly good desserts.


----------



## shiny jiggly (Apr 11, 2011)

If I have the ingredients and some sort of idea, I can cook some pretty good stuff. I can do steak, cream of mushroom porkchops, grilled cheese and tomato soup, mac n cheese, healthy top ramen, eggs and bacon, pancakes, spaghetti, hamburger helper (and anything else out of a box with instructions), cheesy rice, pad thai, baked chicken something, and a bunch of other things. I'm sure that I'll survive with my cooking skills just fine. (Though I wish that my high school actually had a home ec class where I could learn some of these things properly instead of having to figure out half of it by myself!)

Basically at my mom's house, I have to cook on almost every day that mom has work. Tuesday nights are usually hamburger helper nights which has gotten extremely monotonous and boring for me since I have to cook it.


----------



## Lili (Apr 11, 2011)

The only things I can actually cook are omelets, enchiladas, and grilled-cheese sandwiches.  Other than that, my mother cooks for me.  But my grandmother does teach me how to cook sometimes whenever I visit her.


----------



## Ryan the Terrible (Apr 12, 2011)

Pathos said:


> Eh, I eat a lot of fruits/veggies! Makes up for the rest of the crap I eat. :p


This, very much this. (Well, fruit anyway.)

I can cook ramen noodles. Everything else...to the microwave!

But usually I just eat fruit or cereal (which, by the way, is perfect for ALL times of day).


----------



## Tarvos (Apr 12, 2011)

shiny jiggly said:


> If I have the ingredients and some sort of idea, I can cook some pretty good stuff. I can do steak, cream of mushroom porkchops, grilled cheese and tomato soup, mac n cheese, healthy top ramen, eggs and bacon, pancakes, spaghetti, hamburger helper (and anything else out of a box with instructions), cheesy rice, pad thai, baked chicken something, and a bunch of other things. I'm sure that I'll survive with my cooking skills just fine. (Though I wish that my high school actually had a home ec class where I could learn some of these things properly instead of having to figure out half of it by myself!)
> 
> Basically at my mom's house, I have to cook on almost every day that mom has work. Tuesday nights are usually hamburger helper nights which has gotten extremely monotonous and boring for me since I have to cook it.


You do realise that even if you cook like that, a lot of it is prefab ingredients where you usually just have to boil water and mix the stuff, right? Part of the fun is buying fresh ingredients, cutting them up, etc. I try not to use a lot of the sachets, packages, and prepackaged things. Sometimes I do anyway because prepackaged can be decent quality sometimes, but it's usually better if you get fresh meat and vegetables.


----------



## Sesquipedalian! (Apr 14, 2011)

My "cooking" involves horrible recreations of Castle Bravo or the Tsar Bomba tests in the kitchen, however the microwave appears to be rather tolerant of me (when in possession of a spear and baring fangs).


----------



## Aletheia (Apr 14, 2011)

I do enjoy cooking :3
I like to throw stuff together that I imagine tastes great and then seeing what comes out. Works about 75% of the time.

Unless I'm frying something, because hot oil is naturally attracted to my bare skin.


----------



## surskitty (Apr 14, 2011)

My cooking skills are lacking lacking lacking, but I do know enough to NOT EVER USE A FUCKING MICROWAVE.  They are good for _pretty much nothing_.

IDK MY BFF TOASTER OVENS???


----------



## nastypass (Apr 15, 2011)

Tailsy said:


> My cooking skills are lacking lacking lacking, but I do know enough to NOT EVER USE A FUCKING MICROWAVE.  They are good for _pretty much nothing_.
> 
> IDK MY BFF TOASTER OVENS???


This!  But with more ability to make pancakes and french toast.  Mmm.  <3


----------



## Tarvos (Apr 15, 2011)

I made a really neat paella today, with chicken, chorizo, garlic, paprika, tomatoes, peas...

Beat that


----------



## Harlequin (Apr 15, 2011)

Man, I made a fucking awesome sauce for my chicken today. It was so nice. It had like, some tomato passata and then some finely chopped onions and a yellow and green pepper and some grated carrots. I added a dash of lemon juice, some Worcestershire sauce, garlic, thyme and oregano and some other stuff, and it was delicious. 

<3


----------



## Mendatt (Apr 15, 2011)

Salmon burgers with brie... Quasadillas... Anything with cheese, really.
Man, if you find the right things anything can be delicious.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Apr 15, 2011)

I'd like to take up cooking but I haven't gotten around to it! I help my mom sometimes, though, and I'm sure I'd be decent enough at it.


----------



## Phantom (Apr 15, 2011)

Cajun chicken pasta, penne, homemade alfredo sauce, spicy, with grilled seasoned chicken breasts. Secret sauce... secret seasoning... I like spicy.... except too spicy... last time a little too much cayenne...


----------



## Dannichu (Apr 20, 2011)

I've gotten a lot better with cooking since I've had to do it for myself (which I realize was three years ago, but it's a slow process for me). I can do simple meals and quite a few desserts.

I can also do things with food colouring that should be illegal.


----------



## Lili (Apr 20, 2011)

I learned how to make Rice-A-Roni~


----------



## Harlequin (Apr 21, 2011)

Dannichu said:


> I can also do things with food colouring that should be illegal.


A few weeks ago we made blue waffles.

...

:(


----------



## Tarvos (Apr 21, 2011)

Making some German pork stew thingy today. Is gonna be awesome.


----------



## ultraviolet (Apr 21, 2011)

Dannichu said:


> I can also do things with food colouring that should be illegal.


ever made a rainbow cake? I recommend it. It takes a lot of work figuring out the right ratios, though.


----------



## Mendatt (Apr 22, 2011)

What do you guys put in your ramen? I just made ramen with three kinds of egg (Scrambled, hard boiled and egg dropped), and carrots and onions. I'm curios to know what others do.

EDIT: Also, I use chicken when I find leftovers in the refrigerator.


----------



## ultraviolet (Apr 22, 2011)

Lord Nyuu said:


> what talk more about this


one of these, of course! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




except I can make them better so it actually goes in stripes. it takes a bit of work though!


----------



## Not Meowth (Apr 22, 2011)

ultraviolet said:


> one of these, of course!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...i never want to eat anything ever again except that


----------



## Aletheia (Apr 22, 2011)

Mendatt said:


> What do you guys put in your ramen? I just made ramen with three kinds of egg (Scrambled, hard boiled and egg dropped), and carrots and onions. I'm curios to know what others do.
> 
> EDIT: Also, I use chicken when I find leftovers in the refrigerator.


Wait, you make your own ramen? Sheesh.

I fail at using dough to create anything from scratch, mostly just because I'm really impatient.


----------



## Flareth (Apr 22, 2011)

I can't cook at all. Seriously, I'm afraid of using the TOASTER OVEN (Well, that's mostly because of that time with the paper towel.....)

...But, I love reading about food on TvTropes, specifically weird food combos.

I'll need to learn at some point...


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Apr 22, 2011)

Rainbow cakes are hella rewarding in the end because they look awesome. I made them and brought them to school but I had to convince my friends it wasn't space cake :o(

I can cook alright but I won't talk about my boring dishes. Instead, I'll post these:










They were for friends' birthdays. The Rubik's Cake was about 10x10 centimetres and it took FUCKING FOREVER TO DO because I'm retarded and while the three separate cakes were in the oven (they're layered) for an hour each I just dicked around watching True Blood instead of getting ahead on the rest of the cake :|||
And the tiles are made of marshmallow fondant, which is the stickiest thing in the universe and a complete pain in the ass to work with.
And the cake took a grand total of nine hours to make, somehow (taking into account that three of those were spent doing nothing).

But

it was totaly worth it.


----------



## Lili (Apr 22, 2011)

Flareth said:


> I can't cook at all. Seriously, I'm afraid of using the TOASTER OVEN (Well, that's mostly because of that time with the paper towel.....)


I'm pretty sure I went through the same thing, as my paper towel caught on fire and I had to throw it in the sink.  But that just made me want to cook even more.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm learning.

It all started with scrambled eggs...


----------



## Cloudsong (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm in the Cooking Prep course at Thunderbird, so I can make desserts and I'm now learning to make stuffed fried mushroom caps, chocolate cheesecake, and stuffed chicked breast. Yum? ^^ When I graduate, I get my Food Handler's license :D?


----------



## Aletheia (Apr 24, 2011)

Made myself some pasta with pesto sauce and fried onions and bacon today. Good've gone a little easier on the pesto but other than that I think it turned out pretty good.


----------

